# any egg donors out there?



## rhinomom (Jul 16, 2007)

HI!
i am about to go thru an egg donating process for my sister...anyone else out there who's been thru the process or going to donate who can give me some support and advice??? i am a bit scared, but also excited to help! mixed emotions fer sure.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

What a great gift to give your sister! There is a thread in the "Finding Your Tribe" area for people doing surrogacy that you might want to look for.


----------



## Kiernan (Jan 17, 2007)

No advice as I haven't been on your side, but as the mother of an amazing child conceived through egg donation, I wanted to give you a







and wish you all the best during this process. You are doing a wonderful thing for your sister!


----------



## rhinomom (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the support! i traveled 5000 miles yesterday to make it to my family and met with the fertility docs yesterday, and he gave us the go ahead! seeing the hope and joy in my sisters face made all the doubts and fears just melt. and thanks for the direction- i will look in finding your tribe!


----------



## joannamf (Apr 11, 2006)

I donated this January. It was a great experience that I am SO happy that I went through. I was so happy to give that gift to someone. I however will never know if it worked for the couple. They wrote me a long letter and gave me a cameo the day of the transfer, and their 5 yr. old drew me a picture. It was so cute. I hope they are having a successful pregnancy whoever, and wherever they are. They would be due around Oct. 10th.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a traditional surrogate (using my own egg) but not an ED, no. I do know of an awesome support forum for EDers, so if you like, PM me and I'll give you the address for the site.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I want to donate eggs, but no one wants mine. The local services say I'm too old (I'm 32).


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I want to donate eggs, but no one wants mine. The local services say I'm too old (I'm 32).

Eh, you're borderline for most agencies, yes. BUT (big but here!) there are many egg donors that donate independently. As long the intended parent's are fine with your age, most RE's will work with you. If you want more info, PM me.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
Eh, you're borderline for most agencies, yes. BUT (big but here!) there are many egg donors that donate independently. As long the intended parent's are fine with your age, most RE's will work with you. If you want more info, PM me.









PMing you. I have some really cute kids


----------

